# Moebius third season Lost in space robot with Dr. Smithh



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

*Moebius third season Lost in space robot with Dr. Smith*

These are a few more recent photo's of the MOEBIUS Robot i completed last spring.

This time with the scifi Metro Dr. Smith.
The likeness/Detail to both the Robot and the good Dr. are uncanny!:thumbsup:

No lighting done to this build of the Robot..Maby next time.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

I really wish i had used canopy glue to join the clear parts of the head assembly, As a few spots ended fogging up.

Still i'm happy with how it turned out.:thumbsup



(And now booby i will once again program you to only serve me.)


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

One more, And as always..Thanks for looking!



I really wish Scifi Metropolis had continued their series of LIS figures, As they captured the actors likeness spot on.
I managed to get the third season John Robinson & the keeper..But missed out on the Maureen and Don West figure.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Wow that likeness is amazing! NIce B9 too! :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for showing us. Both Dr Smith and the Robot.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks guys!
The MOEBIUS LIS Robot is just the perfect scale to complement these figures.

I remember reading that Sci-Fi Metro was planning on eventually releasing a Robot/Will Robinson 2 pack.

Well with the release of the MOEBIUS Robot, I guess it doesn't matter now.
They wouldn't have made theirs any more acurate any way.

Still a Will Robinson figure would have been cool!


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

Another company is doing LIS 12-inch figures that are fantastic, but very expensive, in the $200-$300 range. The Smith figure from Sci-Fi Metropolis is by far the best of that range; John Robinson is all right, Maureen very good, but the Don West figure is awful. I'm hoping the new company does a Will Robinson because that will probably be under $200 at least and that would complete the set for my purposes. I love having them with the Moebius Robot.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

JeffBond said:


> Another company is doing LIS 12-inch figures that are fantastic, but very expensive, in the $200-$300 range. The Smith figure from Sci-Fi Metropolis is by far the best of that range; John Robinson is all right, Maureen very good, but the Don West figure is awful. I'm hoping the new company does a Will Robinson because that will probably be under $200 at least and that would complete the set for my purposes. I love having them with the Moebius Robot.


You know, I may have in fact seen an ad for one of these newer LIS figures.
The manufacturer name escapes me, But if i remember correctly one of the figures to be released will be another john Robinson, This time with the first season outfit and Jet pack.

Am i correct?
I passed on the Sci Fi Metro Don West for the same reason you stated.
(The likeness was terrible.)

The prototype looked just about dead on, But the released product was just bad.:freak:

Hopefully this other company actual can deliver and follow through with these new series of figures, With the first season outfits.:thumbsup:



Here's a picture of the John Robinson figure along with the MOEBIUS LIS Robot & Dr. Smith.
It does resemble Guy William's, But again the prototype much closer resembled the actor's likeness.

I'm so glad MOEBIUS released this Robot kit to scale with these figures!


----------

